# Hindi/Urdu: qabiliyat vs liyaqat



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,

Though I know that 'liyaqat' means 'worth' Platts has also included 'skill, ability; capability, capacity,' as meanings. I would like to know if they then mean the same as 'qabiliyat'. Are the two words interchangeable in this context?

Thanks!


----------



## Alfaaz

For Urdu: 


> Are the two words interchangeable in this context?


I don't think there is clear context provided, but you basically seem to be asking if لیاقت and قابلیت can be used synonymously in certain contexts...?
Yes, they can be synonyms of each other, in addition to the other words listed below:


> لیاقت
> 1. کسی امر یا کام کی استعداد، قابلیت، صلاحیت۔
> kisi amr yaa kaam ki isti'daad, qaabiliyat, SalaaHiyat



*Question:* What would the Hindi equivalents be? GT gives: योग्यता and क्षमता. How would these be used in a sentence and are they interchangeable? Thanks!


----------



## souminwé

You haven't provided a context, lafz! I would say the major difference between "liyaaqat" and "qaabiliyat" is the difference between "suitability" and "worthiness".

"Yogyataa" is equivalent to "liyaaqat". "kSamtaa" is not interchangeable. It means scope, ability, capacity. More like "gunjaa'ish", I think.


----------



## greatbear

"kshamataa" is not interchangeable; it means "capacity" mainly (for e.g., "is taNkii kii kshamataa hazaar litar hai"; "is kii kshamataa itnii nahiN hai ki tumhare baal kaa bhi baaNkaa kar sake").

There is a difference between "liyaaqat" and "qaabiliyat" (both also Hindi words, so I guess Alfaaz meant what are the other Hindi words) though in certain contexts, they could be synonymous. "Teri itnii bhii liyaaqat nahiN hai ki usko palaT ke jawab de sake?" - you can't replace "liyaaqat" with "qaabiliyat" here. Liyaaqat is worth and qaabiliyat is suitability.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi,
> 
> Though I know that 'liyaqat' means 'worth' Platts has also included 'skill, ability; capability, capacity,' as meanings. I would like to know if they then mean the same as 'qabiliyat'. Are the two words interchangeable in this context?
> 
> Thanks!



So, I can conclude from the discussion that to say 'skill/capability' 'qaabiliyat' or 'salaahiyat' would be more apt rather than 'liyaaqat' though Platts states otherwise. Thanks!


----------



## greatbear

lafz_puchnevala said:


> So, I can conclude from the discussion that to say 'skill/capability' 'qaabiliyat' or 'salaahiyat' would be more apt rather than 'liyaaqat' though Platts states otherwise. Thanks!



"Skill" is rather "hunar": in itself, I wouldn't translate it with either of qaabiliyat or liyaaqat. You must provide context before making such blanket statements.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

greatbear said:


> "Skill" is rather "hunar": in itself, I wouldn't translate it with either of qaabiliyat or liyaaqat. You must provide context before making such blanket statements.



I thought the exact same thing but dictionaries have stated it that way. When I mean skill, I am talking things like 'magic tricks' for eg.


----------



## greatbear

lafz_puchnevala said:


> I thought the exact same thing but dictionaries have stated it that way. When I mean skill, I am talking things like 'magic tricks' for eg.



"Magic tricks" make the Urdu words in question even further to my mind; can you phrase a sentence in English or Hindi/Urdu so we may know what exactly you are talking about? Only then you could have some right answers.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

'Doing convincing magic tricks is a skill'. I am thinking 'hunar' rather than 'qaabiliyat/sahaaliyat' would apply here.

TO mean suitability, would saying 'is kaam karne ke lie logoN ka qaabiliyat' bahut zaruuri hai' to mean 'To do this work suitability of the workers is very important'.
Is this the right context for usage?

Thanks!


----------



## greatbear

lafz_puchnevala said:


> 'Doing convincing magic tricks is a skill'. I am thinking 'hunar' rather than 'qaabiliyat/sahaaliyat' would apply here.
> 
> TO mean suitability, would saying 'is kaam karne ke lie logoN ka qaabiliyat' bahut zaruuri hai' to mean 'To do this work suitability of the workers is very important'.
> Is this the right context for usage?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, you could use "hunar" in the first sentence.

Your second sentence sounds unnatural to me even in English, so you need to revise it. Also, you could say the same thing more naturally as "Is kaam ko karne ke liye qaabil/laayak logoN ki zaroorat hai".


----------



## UrduMedium

For _suitability_, the most commonly used Urdu word I can think of is _munaasibat (or munaasabat)_. _munaasib _meaning suitable/appropriate is also commonly used.


----------



## Alfaaz

> "Liyaaqat is worth and qaabiliyat is suitability.


I think I would partially disagree...

Qaabil --> Qaabiliyat: . لیاقت، استعداد، اہلیت Isti'daad, liyaaqat, ahliyat ; It could be translated into English as ability, merit, worth, calibre, etc.
Exampe: اس ادارے ملازمت قابلیت کے حساب سے دی جاتی ہے Is idaare mein mulaazimat qaabiliyat ke Hisaab se di jaati hai

La'iq --> Liyaaqat has seven meanings listed in the Urdu dictionary (of which I listed number 1 above):

1. بادشاہی نوکریاں لوگوں کو ان کی لیاقت اور قابلیت کے موافق ملیں گی۔
baadshaahi naukariyaaN logon ko un ki liyaaqat aur qaabiliyat ke muaafiq mileN gii

2. ہنر، جوہر، گن، وصف، خوبی، فضیلت۔
اس میں کوئی لیاقت ایسی نہ تھی کہ وہ میواڑ کی رانائی کے لائق ہوتا۔
hunar, jauhar, gun, wasf, xhubi, fazeelat
us mein koi liyaaqat aisi nah thi keh woh maewaaR ki raanaa'ii ke laa'iq hotaa

3. استطاعت، حیثیت، مقدور۔
درگہ سالار نے کہا کہ تیری کیا لیاقت جو تو جا سکے۔
istiTaa'at, Haisiyat, Muqduur
dargah saalaar ne kahaa keh teri kyaa liyaaqat jo to jaa sake

4. کسی چیز کے حاصل کرنے کا مادہ۔
غذا جگر میں اتنی دیر ٹھہرتی ہے کہ اس کو ایک پختگی اور ہو جاوے اور صاف خون کی صورت ہو جاوے جس کو لیاقت غذاے اعضا کی ہے
kisi cheez ke Haasil karne kaa maadah
ghizaa jigar meiN itnii dair Theherti hai keh us ko aik pukhtagii aur ho jaawe aur Saaf khuun ki Surat ho jaawe jis ko liyaaqat ghizaa-e-a'azaa ki hai

5. حوصلہ، ظرف، سمائی، تاب۔
اماں سارا دن جمیل بھیا کے حسن اور لیاقت کا ذکر کرتی رہتیں۔
Hausalah, Zarf, samaa'ii, taab
amaaN saara din Jameel bhayyaa ke Husn aur liyaaqat ka zikr karti rehteeN

6. دانائی، ہوشیاری۔
بات چیت کی تو بادشاہ کو یوسف کی لیاقت ثابت ہوئی۔
daanaa'ii, hoshyaari
baat cheet ki to baadshah ko Yusuf ki liyaaqat saabit hu'ii

7. شائستگی، تہذیب، تمیز۔
یہ تمہاری لیاقت ہے استاد سمجھتے ہو، اور ادب کرتے ہو۔
shaaistigii, tahzeeb, tameez
yeh tumhaari liyaaqat hai ustaad samajhte ho, aur adab karte ho


----------



## greatbear

UrduMedium said:


> For _suitability_, the most commonly used Urdu word I can think of is _munaasibat (or munaasabat)_. _munaasib _meaning suitable/appropriate is also commonly used.



Yes, I missed out thinking of it! That's indeed the word fitting in lafz's sentence, rather than the options discussed earlier. "Qaabil" in the same sentence would give the meaning of "talented" workers rather than "suitable" workers.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Alfaaz said:


> I think I would partially disagree...
> 
> Qaabil --> Qaabiliyat: . لیاقت، استعداد، اہلیت Isti'daad, liyaaqat, ahliyat ; It could be translated into English as ability, merit, worth, calibre, etc.
> Exampe: اس ادارے ملازمت قابلیت کے حساب سے دی جاتی ہے Is idaare mein mulaazimat qaabiliyat ke Hisaab se di jaati hai
> 
> La'iq --> Liyaaqat has seven meanings listed in the Urdu dictionary (of which I listed number 1 above):
> 
> 1. بادشاہی نوکریاں لوگوں کو ان کی لیاقت اور قابلیت کے موافق ملیں گی۔
> baadshaahi naukariyaaN logon ko un ki liyaaqat aur qaabiliyat ke muaafiq mileN gii
> 
> 2. ہنر، جوہر، گن، وصف، خوبی، فضیلت۔
> اس میں کوئی لیاقت ایسی نہ تھی کہ وہ میواڑ کی رانائی کے لائق ہوتا۔
> hunar, jauhar, gun, wasf, xhubi, fazeelat
> us mein koi liyaaqat aisi nah thi keh woh maewaaR ki raanaa'ii ke laa'iq hotaa
> 
> 3. استطاعت، حیثیت، مقدور۔
> درگہ سالار نے کہا کہ تیری کیا لیاقت جو تو جا سکے۔
> istiTaa'at, Haisiyat, Muqduur
> dargah saalaar ne kahaa keh teri kyaa liyaaqat jo to jaa sake
> 
> 4. کسی چیز کے حاصل کرنے کا مادہ۔
> غذا جگر میں اتنی دیر ٹھہرتی ہے کہ اس کو ایک پختگی اور ہو جاوے اور صاف خون کی صورت ہو جاوے جس کو لیاقت غذاے اعضا کی ہے
> kisi cheez ke Haasil karne kaa maadah
> ghizaa jigar meiN itnii dair Theherti hai keh us ko aik pukhtagii aur ho jaawe aur Saaf khuun ki Surat ho jaawe jis ko liyaaqat ghizaa-e-a'azaa ki hai
> 
> 5. حوصلہ، ظرف، سمائی، تاب۔
> اماں سارا دن جمیل بھیا کے حسن اور لیاقت کا ذکر کرتی رہتیں۔
> Hausalah, Zarf, samaa'ii, taab
> amaaN saara din Jameel bhayyaa ke Husn aur liyaaqat ka zikr karti rehteeN
> 
> 6. دانائی، ہوشیاری۔
> بات چیت کی تو بادشاہ کو یوسف کی لیاقت ثابت ہوئی۔
> daanaa'ii, hoshyaari
> baat cheet ki to baadshah ko Yusuf ki liyaaqat saabit hu'ii
> 
> 7. شائستگی، تہذیب، تمیز۔
> یہ تمہاری لیاقت ہے استاد سمجھتے ہو، اور ادب کرتے ہو۔
> shaaistigii, tahzeeb, tameez
> yeh tumhaari liyaaqat hai ustaad samajhte ho, aur adab karte ho



Thank you for such wonderful sentences  , it will be better if you can provide the English Translation for it as well because I can't locate the meanings of some of the words from my limited HU/Eng dictionary access from the web. 

Thanks!


----------



## Alfaaz

> Thank you for such wonderful sentences  ,


You're Welcome! Just to clarify, I didn't write them myself. I copied and transliterated everything from an Urdu Dictionary!



> it will be better if you can provide the English Translation for it as well


 Are you serious LP? That would be a bit too much...maybe you can make threads for words that you cannot understand (as you have already done for muaafiq)!



> because I can't locate the meanings of some of the words from my limited HU/Eng dictionary access from the web.


All I can suggest is that if you are really interested in building your Urdu vocabulary, you should invest in a good paper dictionary and/or learn to read Urdu script, which will allow you to read directly from an Urdu dictionary...
If you don't want to do any of the above, then you could just copy and paste the Urdu sentences above into GT and find Hindi translations which might help you understand them better!


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Ok sure! The tough way to learn then    Problem is GT has a rather limited vocabulary and it only gives one meaning out of a few possibilities.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

UrduMedium said:


> For _suitability_, the most commonly used Urdu word I can think of is _munaasibat (or munaasabat)_. _munaasib _meaning suitable/appropriate is also commonly used.



What about 'muaafaqat/muwaafaqat/maafaqat', can it be used here as well? Or would it be too much on 'similarity and compatibility' rather than 'suitability'?

Thanks!


----------



## JaiHind

ये हिंदी भाषा के शब्द नहीं हैं मान्यवर!


----------

